# Catfish



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have never kept any catfish before, but I want to start. Any ideas on a cheap cat, I seen a shovelhead or something but they wanted like 75 bucks for it. I want one that will eat other fish and get big. How do I care for it and what do I need to do to set up the tank. Any input would be appreciated. Thanx


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Sorry I cant give you a rec, but I can tell you one not to get. I got an "upside down catfish". Not sure of its real name, no LFS people I spoke with knew and have not researched it much. BUT, all it EVER does is stay in one spot under a propped up rock....all day, EVERY day. I think I've seen it move twice in a month. Yes, its still alive. I check every once in awhile to be sure.

The most boring fish I have ever seen.

PS: African clawed frogs suck too! Off topic, but had to get it off my chest







Burys itself under the gravel and barely ever comes out. Not sure if he's still alive, and dont know where to even begin looking for him.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

there are plenty of different catfish around.how big of a tank are you planning to put him in?big question cause most catfish get massive in size 2ft and up.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Get a Red-Tailed Catfish. They get huge.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just have a look at *www.planetcatfish.com* (probably the largest on-line catfish archive).

Some popular large species are the Tiger Shovelnose Catfish, Redtail Catfish, Paroon Shark and Wels Catfish, but they all get too large for a home aquarium when full-grown (4' and over!).

Another nice predatory catfish is the Electric Catfish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

as already mentioned it all depends on the size of fish you want, and the size of the fish you are putting them with.

for the smaller community tank you might want some species of:
*plecos
*coridoras
*synadontis (sp) - be carefull when you get these, some are harmless, but some are aggressive and grow fairly big.
*Botia loaches - especially clown loaches & pakistani loaches, these are very active during the day
*Flying fox/red tailed black shark (better either on their own or in groups, not in pairs!)

I also like:
*hoplo catfish - very active, big enough to put with cichlids when fully grown.
*sucker catfish - (twig catfish, bornio suckers, whiptail catfish,octocinclis(sp), etc)

I wouldn't reccomend:
*Banjo catfish - they bury themselves in the gravel all day
******* loach - they hide all day
*upside down catfish - they are motionless most of the day
*talking catfish - great when it moves, but most of there lives they spend hiding
*Tiger shovelnose catfish - good if you want large fish, but will eat most fish
*red-tailed catfish - same as TSN

but if you say what you are looking for, in terms of size and compatability, we will be able to offer more advice


----------



## mpdt (Jul 16, 2003)

I bought a spotted catfish for $10 at my lfs. He cleans up all the extra food in my feeder tank.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Moved to non-piranah discussion


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

what is with all these old topics coming back into circulation?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bahahahaha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

A Lima Shovelnose catfish fits your requirements for a catfish that eats other fish, yet won't outgrow a medium sized aquarium. When I bought mine, the first thing he did was to decimate a small school of red pencilfish.

The only problem I have with Limas is when they are not eating they are simply not moving. At all.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> A Lima Shovelnose catfish fits your requirements for a catfish that eats other fish, yet won't outgrow a* medium sized aquarium*. When I bought mine, the first thing he did was to decimate a small school of red pencilfish.
> 
> The only problem I have with Limas is when they are not eating they are simply not moving. At all.


 medium-sized aquarium, by your definition meaning 125 gallons, though even a 125 might not be wide enough when it gets 18". Probably 180 gallons for life.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> [medium-sized aquarium, by your definition meaning 125 gallons, though even a 125 might not be wide enough when it gets 18". Probably 180 gallons for life.


 Actually, I have him in a 29 gallon for now, but I plan on getting a 75 gallon soon.
he's only about 5" long.

I've never kept one before but I was told (on one of these aquarium messageboards) they grow from 6" to 12" very, very slowly. It could take years.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > [medium-sized aquarium, by your definition meaning 125 gallons, though even a 125 might not be wide enough when it gets 18". Probably 180 gallons for life.
> ...


they don't grow NEAR that slowly. It will hit at least 12" in its first year of life, and then 12-18" will take another 1, maybe 2 years. If some guy said it takes "years" to go from 6 to 12" then I can assure you he had no idea what he was talking about


----------



## satanjones (Jul 9, 2003)

i think a little school of corydoras would kick ass, those guys are so stubby and cute you just cant resist!


----------

